# Wrapping my head around HPS lights, have questions.



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok with all the talk on here about HPS lights I started to do a little research for myself. I now see why they are so popular, much more light with much less power. On the other hand the expense is much higher than the set up I have now. Some lights I have looked at are "self-contained" some are not. There has been alot of talk about digital ballast, ballast boxes and capaciters. Thats where I get lost. When I am looking at a "self contained" HPS floodlight will I need to plan on any other ballast or capciters to run them? 

Note: I run a 1000w generator with 3/300w Quartz now, if I decide to go HPS would like to go with 4/150w. Any suggestions?


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

The self contained will have the ballasts, some will even have capciters. I will assume the 110v outlet on your generator is rated at 15a, if so you'll be able to run 3 150 watt HPS lamps without issue. The lights draw a higher amps when first warming up, once the lights are warm less amps are drawn.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

I think the 4 150's will work, but they do require more amps when starting up. Xshark is the man when it comes to figuring amps. I'm running 3 400 watt on a Honda 2000. I let the first two warm up and then add the third. Mine are self contained and the only drawback is they are pretty heavy. 
I think I've seen your rig. Do you fish Orange Beach regular?


----------

